# Texas Family Camping ????



## kiteman35 (May 14, 2009)

Hello All. Just got a Aljo 24ft travel trailer, and was looking to get some great family camping in this summer. Was wondering if anyone had some ideas of some great parks to visit this summer that is family friendly? We have been to Yogi Bear park in Hempstead, Kerville Shriner Park, and Galveston State park last year and they were all great. look forward to any advice


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I can't really help you but.....Welcome to the forum kiteman35.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:


----------

